# ما هى الهندسة الكيميائية



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة الكيميائية​_ماهي الهندسة الكيميائية__ : 
__ الهندسة الكيميائية:هي ذلك العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة كيفية_ _تحويل مادة أو مواد من حالة كيميائية أو فيزيائية محددة إلى حالة أخرى(تحويل مادة_ _خام إلى مادة مفيدة) بصورة اقتصادية وذلك بالاستفادة من علوم الكيمياء والفيزياء_ _والرياضيات والأحياء. وقد يحتاج المهندس الكيميائي في كثير من التطبيقات الصناعية_ _إلي الإلمام بعلوم إدارة الإعمال وإدارة الأفراد وتطبيقات الحاسوب بالإضافة إلى_ _اكتساب مهارات أخرى كثيرة__.
__والسؤال الذي_ _يتبادر إلي الذهن هو:هل المهندس الكيميائي هو__:
- __مهندس يعمل في مجال إنتاج المواد؟__
- __أم كيميائيا يعمل في مجال الصناعة؟_
_
__إن ما يميز المهندس الكيميائي من غيره من زملائه هو_ _استفادته الكبيرة من علم الكيمياء الهام في إيجاد الحلول لكثير من المسائل التقنية_ _في مجال الصناعة. ولعل الهندسة الكيميائية –دون غيرها من التخصصات العلمية- تتميز_ _بهذا الارتباط الوثيق بين العلوم__ (science)__و الهندسة__ engineering.

_
_تنقسم مجالات عمل المهندس الكيميائي بصورة عامة إلي ثلاثة_ _أقسام__:
1-Equipment Design_
_تصميم الأجهزة_ _والمعدات الصناعية__
 Plant Operation and Design__المصانع_ _الكيميائية__
Chemical Process Design__العمليات الكيميائية الصناعية__ ._
_
__ولكن_ _ماذا تعنى كلمة تصميم؟__
__لنأخذ مثلا تصميم_ _عملية صناعية,كلمة تصميم هنا تشمل :اختيار موقع المصنع واختيارا لمواد الخام-في_ _حالة وجود بدائل- وتحديد كمياتها وخصائصها,واختيار الأجهزة والمعدات المطلوبة_ _لإكمال العملية, وأحجام هذه الوحدات وأنواعها وترتيب تتابعها داخل المصنع, ونوعية_ _المواد المصنعة منها هذه الأجهزة ,وتحديد أجهزة الضبط والتحكم , وكيفية تخزين_ _المواد الخام والمنتجات النهائية ,وطرق التخلص من النفايات الصناعية,وتحديد_ _احتياجات المصنع من الطاقة (كهرباء ووقود)والمياه,وعدد العاملين وتصنيفهم من_ _مهندسين وفنيين وعمال ...إلخ__._
_
-2-Construction تنفيذ وتشييد المشروع__ الصناعي
__يعمل المهندس في هذه المرحلة ضمن_ _فريق عمل يتكون من مهندسي التصميم والتشييد وتركيب المعدات وطاقم التشغيل.كما يعمل_ _أيضا في مرحلة التشغيل التجريبي للمصنع__Start up
__للتأكد من أن المصنع يعمل بصورة جيدة طبقا لمواصفات_ _التصميم__._
_
3-Operationتشغيل المصنع__ الكيميائي__
__ويشمل ذلك الإشراف علي العمليات_ _الإنتاجية وإيجاد الحلول لمشاكل التقنية الطارئة وتطوير وتحسين العمليات ونوعية_ _وكمية المنتج__.
__بالإضافة إلي المجالات_ _الرئيسية أعلاه فان كثيرا من المهندسين الكيميائيين يعملون في مجالات البحث العلمي_ _بنوعيه الأساسي والتطبيقي ومراكز الأبحاث, وتطوير العمليات الصناعية والخدمات_ _الاستشارية الصناعية وتسويق المنتجات الكيميائية__.
__واخبرا وليس آخرا:التعريف الرسمي للهندسة الكيميائية وفقا_ _للمعهد الأمريكي للهندسة الكيميائية هو__: 
Chemical Engineering is:’ the application of the principles of the physical sciences, together with the principles of economics and human relation, to field that pertain directly to processes and process equipment in which matter is treated to effect a change in state, energy content, or composition’_


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

الوحدات الصناعية​وحدات صناعية يحدث بها تغير فى الخواص الكيميائية:
 1. وحدات التى يحدث داخلها تفاعل كيميائي:
هى المفاعلات الكيميائيةوالتى داخلها تفاعل كيميائي تحت الظروف المحددةز و هذه المفاعلات تختلف 
من حيث طريقة التشغيل و طريقة خلط المواد و الشكل الهندسى.






 2. وحدات التى يحدث داخلها تفاعل كهروكيميائي:
هى المفاعلات التى يحدث داخلها تفاعل كهروكيميائي و هى التفاعلات التى تحتاج طاقه كهربية لكى 
تحدث.

 3.وحدات التى يحدث داخلها تفاعل كيميائي حيوى:
هى المفاعلات التى يحدث داخلها تفاعل كيميائي حيوى و هى التفاعلات التى تعتمد على وجود بكتريا 
و فطريات و التى لابد من توافر ظروف خاصة لكى تظل هذه الكائنات حية و تؤدى وظيفتها فى العملية 
الصناعية.

وحدات صناعية يحدث بها تغير فى الخواص الفيزيائية:
التغير الفيزيائي هو التغير فى اى خاصية للمادة الكيميائية عدا التركيب الكيميائى مثل التغير فى حالة 
المادة أو التركيز....... هذه الوحدات تستخدم بكثرة فى عمليات قصل المواد الكيميائية.
يمكن أعتبار هذه الوحدات كوحدات تجهيزية لتحضير المواد الكيميائية فى صورة نقية صالحة للاستخدام 
الصناعى.و هناك الكثير من العمليات الصناعية التى تعتمد على عمليات قصل المواد الكيميائية مثل تكرير 
بترول.
امثلة لهذه الوحدات:
 1.وحدة التقطير: فصل خليط من المواد الكيميائية اعتمادا على الاختلاف قى درجة الغليان.
2. وحدة بلورة: فصل خليط من المواد الكيميائية اعتمادا على الاختلاف قى درجة التبلور.
3. وحدة استخلاص: استخدام مذيب لاذابة أحد مكونات الخليط دون الاخر.
4. وحدة الامتصاص : تشبه  وحدة الاستخلاص لكنها تتم فى حالة استخلاص مركب غازى من خليط من الغازات باستخدام مذيب معين
لكى يتم دراسة هذه الوحدات لابد من دراسة اساسيات الهندسة الكيميائية التى تفسر هذه العمليات الصناعية.

أساسيات الهندسة الكيميائية​1. موازنة المادة و الطاقة:
بفرض مادة كيميائية تدخل وحدة صناعية و تخرج بعد حدوث تغير فى خواصها الكيميائية او الفيزيائية.
 موازنة المادة: تتعلق بمعدلات دخول و خروج هذه المادة الى الوحدات الصناعية والتركيب الكيميائى 
 لخطوط الانتاج .
 موازنة الطاقة : تتعلق بحسابات طاقة المواد الداخلة و الخارجة من الوحدة صناعية.
2. الديناميكا الحرارية :
تهتم بدراسة انواع الطاقة المختزنة فى المواد الكيميائية و كيفية تحويلها من صورة لأخرى . و تطبيقاتها 
فى العمليات الصناعية.و حسابات الطاقة المطلوبة أو الناتجة من التفاعلات.
3. هندسة سريان الموائع:
أغلب المواد الكيميائية عبارة عن موائع( سائل/غازية)التى يتم نقلها عبر الوحدات صناعية خلال خطوط 
الأنابيب و هذا يحتاج الى طاقة ضخ للتغلب على الاحتكاك داخل هذه الخطوط.لهذا يتم دراسة ظواهر 
سريان الموائع خلال الأنابيب . و أنواع المضخات و الاحتكاكات و أجهزة القياس المختلفة لعملية السريان.
4. هندسة( حركية )التفاعلات الكيميائية:
سرعة التفاعل الكيميائي هى التى توضح مدى تحول المواد المتفاعلة الى نواتج و هى التى تحدد 
سرعة خط الانتاج. لهذا يتم دراسة كيفية تعيين هذه السرعة و ذيادتها و كيف يؤثر على تصميم 
المفاعلات.( يتم دراسة مقدمة لهذه المادة فى الكيمياء الفيزيائية).

5. انتقال مادة و عمليات فصل:
يتم دراسة كل وحدة من وحدات عمليات الفصل بالتفصيل و تفسيرها بالاساس الرياضى و الكيميائى و 
الفيزيائى .
 مثلا : وحدة التقطير : تفسيرها باستخدام ظواهر انتقال الحرارة بين مواد الخليط و التحول من المادة 
 السائلة الى المادة الغازية لأحد مكونات الخليط لكى تتم عملية الفصل .


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

. انتقال حرارة و هندسة وقود:
انتقال حرارة : تهتم بعمليات العزل الحرارى للوحدات الصناعية التى يحدث داخلها عمليات صناعية عند 
درجات حرارة معينة ودراسة كيفية اختيار العازل المناسب و حساب الطاقة المنتقلة من والى الموادة 
الكيميائية فى الوحدات صناعية . 
هندسة وقود : يتم دراسة انواع الوقود و حسابات انتاج الطاقة من هذا الوقود و توفير الظروف اللازمة 
لهذه العملية .

7. الهندسة الكهروكيميائية :
يتم دراسة خلايا التحليل الكهربى و التفاعلات الكهروكيميائية و العوامل المؤثرة على كفاءتها و دراسة 
أنواع المفاعلات و تصميمهاو دراسة العمليات الكهروكيميائية.
 هندسة التأكل : دراسة كيف يحدث التأكل و طرق حماية المعدات و الوحدات الصناعية .

8. النمذجة و المحاكاه :
هى استخدام برامج الحاسب الالى فى تفسير العمليات الصناعية الكيميائية المختلفة و عمل التصميم 
للوحدات الصناعية.

 9. اقتصاديات الهندسة الكيميائية:
دراسة تكاليف العمليات الصناعية و دراسة كيفية اختيار الطرق الصناعية الأفضل اقتصاديا .

10. تصميم العمليات الكيميائية:
يتم دراسة مبادئ الجدوى للعمليات الصناعية و التصميم الابتدائى و كيفية اختيار موقع مصنع و اختيار 
المعدات حسب التتابع الوحدات . و دراسةعملية التوسع فى المصنع و عملية التكبير من وحدة معملية 
الى وحدة صناعية .

11. الهندسة الكيميائية الحيوية:
يتم دراسة مقدمة فى الكيمياء الحيوية ودراسة التفاعلات الكيميائية الحيوية والعوامل المؤثرة على 
كفاءتها وانتقال حرارة و العمليات الصناعية فى هذا النوع الخاص من التفاعلات .و بعض مبادئ التصميم 
الوحدات الصناعية الخاصة بهذا الفرع . و عمليات الانتاج بالطرق الحيوية .

12. هندسة الفلزات:
يتم دراسة التركيب البلورى للفلزات و السبائك و تأثير الحرارة عليها و المعالجة الحرارية لعيوب المعادن 
حيث أن هذه المعادن تستخدم كمواد انشاء للوحدات الصناعية .


مواد تطبيقية للصناعات الكيميائية​فى هذه المواد يتم دراسة الصناعا ت الكيميائية و تفسيرها بأساسيات الهندسة الكيميائية.
1. تكنولوجيا الاسمدة :
يتم دراسة أنواع الاسمدة و كيفيفة تصنيع كل نوع من هذه الاسمدة. 
2. مواد الصباغة و تجهيز المنسوجات:
دراسة الصباغات و انواعها و تحضير كل منها و تثبيتها على المنسوجات.
دراسة أنواع الالياف و المنسوجات و خواصها.
دراسة  ماكينات عمليات الصباغة .
3. تكنولوجيا الالياف الطبيعية و الانسجة :
صناعة الورق : دراسة  الوحدات الصناعية لمصانع الورق والحسابات الخاصة بهذه العملية .
دباغة الجلود : دراسة تكوين طبقات الجلد و خطواط عملية الدباغة و الخواص النهائية للجلد .


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

. هندسة تكريرالبترول :
يتم دراسة تركيب الزيت الخام و خواص مشتقاته و دراسة الوحدات المستخدمة فى عملية التكرير و 
عمليات لتنقية بالطرق الكيميائية و الفيزيائية . والحسابات الخاصة بهذه العمليات .

5. هندسة الغاز الطبيعى :
يتم دراسة تركيب الغاز و انواعه و الوحدات المستخدمة فى طرق معالجته و عمليات التنقية و طرق 
الحصول على الوقود .

6. الصناعات السيليكاتية :
يتم دراسة  الوحدات المستخدمة فى انتاج مواد البناء من أسمنت و طوب حرارى و خواص هذه المواد 
والحسابات الخاصة بها.

7. هندسة البيئة :
يتم دراسة طرق التحكم فى الغازات الصناعية المنبعثة الى الهواء الجوى و الوحدات التى يحدث بها 
المعالجة لهذه الغازات .
 يتم دراسة كيفيفة تنقية مياه الشرب و الملوثات الكيميائية لها و الوحدات المستخدمة فى عمليات 
 التنقية والمعالجة .

8.تكنولوجيا صناعة الزيوت و الدهون :
التركيب الكيميائى للزيوت و الدهون و التفاعلات الكيميائية المتعلقة بعملية التصنيع و دراسة الوحدات 
المستخدمة فى عملية التصنيع 
وحساباتها .

9. هندسة الامان و المفرقعات :
يتم دراسة أنواع المواد المفرقعة و كيفيفة تصنيعها و حسابات الطاقة الناتجة .و طرق تأمين الوحدات 
الصناعية ضد هذه المواد .

10. البتروكيماويات :
البتروكيماويات هى الصناعات التى تعتمد على المواد البترولية و الغاز الطبيعى .
يتم دراسة التفاعلات الكيميائية لانتاج المواد البتروكيماوية و الوحدات المستخدمة فى ذلك و كذلك 
الحسابات الخاصة بها 



مقررات المواد الكيميائية​ 
الكيمياء العضوية :
دراسة المواد الهيدروكربونية و التحويل من مادة لأخرى.
دراسة المواد الكربوهيدراتية و المركبات الحلقية و الالياف الطبيعية.
دراسة بعض العمليات الكيميائية على المواد العضوية.

الكيمياء الغير عضوية:
دراسة خواص العناصر حسب موقعها فى الجدول الدورى .
دراسة بعض الصناعات لانتاج المواد الغير عضوية.
التحليل الكمى و الكيفى للمواد الكيميائية باستخدام الاشعة و الطيف.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

contact person amr_el_geuoshy(a)hotmail.com


----------



## مهندس جامد (10 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير
ودمت زخرا للموقع


----------



## اخر الانفاس (13 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر خاص*

احسنتى واجدتى وبارك الله فيك

انا لى تعليق بسيط وهو\ هل يمكن اعتبار عمليات التقطير الاولى فى ابراج النزع بالبخار فى الصناعه النفطيه عمليات فيزيايه ام كيميايه


وشكرا على الموضوع الرايع


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (13 أغسطس 2006)

لو العملية بها تغير فيزيائى=عمليات فيزيايه 
لو العملية بها تغير كيميائى( بها تفاعل كيميائى و تكون منتج جديد)=عملية كيميائية
انا تحت امرك


----------



## AβόΦόdy.CΦM (6 مارس 2009)

جززااك الله اخي الكريم معلومات في غاااية الروعه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل وبارك الله فيك .........


----------



## soussou samo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

أريد تحميل ككتاب عن طرق الفصل الفيزيائي


----------



## Creative.engineer (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود اخى 

الموضوع مصنف بشكل جيد جدا


----------



## فاخر scop (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم


----------



## فاخر scop (16 يناير 2012)

اريد موضوع عن العزل الحراري للمعدات الصناعيه


----------



## saif alshmary (6 يونيو 2014)

you are hero


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

يا جماعه ارجوكم انا محتاج لاى كميائى يساعدنى بالله عليكم انا بصنع اكلادور ولاكن فيه حاجه اسمها معلق الى بتربط بين الالوان البودر والالورنيش انا دى مش عارف ايه هى عشان اللون مش يرسب معايا بالله عليكم انا فى انتظار الافاده منكم جزائكم الله خيرا


----------

